
2-axis movement with two motors - thisjepisje
http://corexy.com/theory.html
======
beardicus
Odd headline. It's pretty easy to get 2 axis movement with two motors. The big
advantage of this setup is that the motor for one axis doesn't have to go
along for the ride, which reduces your moving weight and momentum. There are
other ways to achieve this, of course, but they tend to require more linear
rails, whereas core-xy requires more timing belt (which can be just some cheap
nylon fishing line, depending on your application).

"H-bot" would be another good search term if you're interested in this.

